# I need to figure this out. Chicken-Stuffed Manicotti



## Audeo (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm having one of those nagging cravings and am in desperate need of your help!

I had this wonderful neighbor once, a fine Italian from north Chicago, who was the best cook I've ever really known.  Made his family's annual Christmas feast of the best Manicotti you've ever placed in your mouth.  Took forever, and forever worth it.  His Italian Beef sandwiches were indescribable.  (Sigh -- but I do have his recipe...)

Anyway, one of Tom's dishes was something he called "Chicken Stuff." It was a stewed chicken dish (boneless and shredded) with oregano and/or basil (I think) and was full of cheddar cheese.  He would cook this stuff all afternoon and serve it over rice.

Does this ring a bell with any of you?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 22, 2004)

Hmm... i would just use chicken stock cook lots shredded basil and a couple bay leaves then throw in some orgeno and shreded chicken salt and pepper. add some olive oil ... try that


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry, can't help you, dear.  But you did succeed in giving me a craving for a good ole-fashioned "beef"  (sweet peppers only, thanks, and plenty of juice).  I have one every time I go home.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 23, 2004)

A special thanks to all of you!


----------



## WayneT (Sep 24, 2004)

_Audeo, I think this will be very close to what you want!_


*Chicken-Stuffed Manicotti*

1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 cup finely chopped onions
3 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves, cut into small pieces (see hint below)
1 cup each grated carrots, grated zucchini, and finely chopped mushrooms
3 tablespoons minced, fresh basil, or 1-1/2 teaspoon dried
1 tablespoon minced, fresh oregano, or 1 teaspoon dried
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
4 oz. cream cheese, cut into cubes
1 cup ricotta cheese
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
12 manicotti shells, uncooked
2 cups tomato-based pasta sauce
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese (2 oz.)
Chopped, fresh parsley for garnish (optional)

To make filling, spray a large, non-stick skillet with non-stick spray. Add garlic and onions. Cook and stir over medium heat until softened, about 2 minutes. Be careful not to burn them.

Add chicken, increase heat to medium high, and cook until no longer pink. Add carrots, zucchini, mushrooms, basil, oregano, and pepper. Cook for 3 more minutes

Add cream cheese and stir until melted. Remove from heat. Stir in ricotta and parmesan cheeses. Transfer filling to a large bowl and refrigerate for 20 minutes.

While filling is chilling, cook manicotti according to package directions. Rinse with cold water and drain well.

Using a teaspoon, stuff shells equally with filing. Spread a thin layer of pasta sauce over bottom of 2 baking dishes. Arrange 6 stuffed manicotti in each dish. Pour remaining sauce over manicotti and sprinkle with mozzarella. Cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes. Let cool for 5 minutes before serving. Garnish with chopped parsley, if desired.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

WayneT, we should have this with my cheesecake for dessert so we can both drop down dead and go to Food Heaven.


----------



## WayneT (Sep 24, 2004)

Mudbug, I think the end result would be like the worst hangover. Mainly because I won't be able to stop at one slice of the "KILLEER" . . . maybe we could have a _virtua_l pig-out! 
By the way have you any pics of the "KILLER" to post and keep us salivating?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

Daughter and I will be doing a "practice bake" prior to her upcoming party, so will post pics soon.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 24, 2004)

Good heavens, WayneT!!!!  Man oh man that sounds rich!  Thank you so much for that recipe!

Thanks to all of you!  None of these is quite what I'm looking for, but I think I can come pretty close with masteraznchefjr's suggestions, then adding cheese to the mix.

Oh, but those manicotts!  I would never have thought of adding the carrots and zucchini!


----------

